# New Braunfels Vertical Smoker



## rabbithutch (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone ever use one of these . . . 













new braunsfels smoker 1.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Aug 3, 2013







. . .   and what can you tell me about this unit?

There's one on CL near me for $300.  Is it worth that (if in reasonable condition)?


----------



## themule69 (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't know anything about it.

David


----------



## vaquero01 (Aug 3, 2013)

It's a New Braunfels Bandera...they run about $600 new. I have a an earlier version of one and like it well. NB was purchased some time back and they are a bit thinner now and you will want to gasket the doors for better temp control. If it's in good shape, an offer of $250 would seem like a decent enough deal.


----------



## buttburner (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42718

those are legendary

go here to read all about them


----------



## bvbull200 (Aug 19, 2013)

I realize I'm a bit late on this thread, but I came across it while searching for other Bandera owners.  In the event that anyone else sees it, I figured I'd throw in my two cents.

I bought one recently and have been restoring/modifying it.  I see them pop up on Craigslist from time to time but usually well less than $300.  I lucked out and got mine for $75, but have seen one for $200 and one for $120.  Given the following that they have, I have to believe it will do a good job when mine is ready, but I don't have any cooking experience on it yet.

Here is my intro thread with some of the details:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ing-bandera-d-fw-tx-lots-of-pics#post_1043412


----------



## Hippy Hay (Jun 14, 2019)

One of the Best finds for Me was the New Braunfels Bandera. Made in Texas. Char-broil has bought New Braunfels and now hooked up with Oaklahoma Joe's and have a Bandera. From what I understand,  they look similar but No comparison. I wouldn't give up My Bandera for Nothing! Mine is in Very good shape and is All Original! Even the temp gauge is Original. I Highly recommend the Texas made New Braunfels Bandera to Anyone that can find one.


----------



## drachenfire81 (Feb 15, 2020)

A little late here, but can anyone give me the internal dimensions for it?


----------

